# Starwood scores deal with WNBA



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide Inc., which has two local hotels, has become the first-ever hotel marketing partner for the Women’s National Basketball Association.
The WNBA and Starwood announced the corporate sponsorship Monday.
Starwood has more than 940 properties, including the Sheraton Grand Sacramento Hotel in downtown Sacramento and Four Points by Sheraton Sacramento International Airport.
As part of the deal, players and staff from all 13 WNBA teams — including the Sacramento Monarchs — and WNBA league personnel will stay at Starwood hotel properties for all league games.
Starwood also will be the official host hotel for marquee WNBA events, including the league draft, playoffs and finals.


----------

